# 2011 NEC (pdf version)



## Bryan Holland (Nov 5, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon I was able to pick up a 2011 NEC at a local Graybar Supply. They are actually selling the book at a cheaper rate than both the member price from the NFPA and IAEI. Plus there is no shipping charge or waiting for it to come in the mail.

Anyway, on the very last page is a postcard with a FREE pdf download offer. You simply go to the website, take a short survey, enter an access code, and then download.

The whole process took less than 10 minutes. The pdf is great. It has a search feature, copy and paste, and you can even highlight / adds notes to sections. It is very user friendly and has a ton of bells and whistles.

So, just wanted to let everyone know. I will likely end up using the pdf a lot more than the actual book...


----------



## jar546 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Bryan.

I personally cannot pollute my brain with the 2011 as we won't see it in PA until 2013.  We have not completed our first full year with the 2008 just yet.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just wish I could use the windmill section as I have quite a few of them and the 2008 does not specifically cover them


----------



## Bryan Holland (Nov 5, 2010)

I know what you mean...  Florida will not adopt the 2011 NEC until January 1st, 2012.

However, I will likely give several presentations / classes on the 2011 code changes for the IAEI, BOAF, ECF, and other various groups over the next year.  So, I have no real choice but to get acquainted with it...

(You can always use A694 of the 2011 NEC for guidance on small wind turbine systems - even though you won't be able to directly enforce it)


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 5, 2010)

Same with us on the 2008. But I'm going to go ahead and get the new one for the download. It takes me about a year to grasp NEC changes anyway. No windmills here.


----------



## north star (Nov 5, 2010)

** * * **

Does anyone know of a web site / link to the 2008 NEC, ...similar

to the E-codes / Free codes. There are a lot of times that I

want to "cut & paste" from the 2008 NEC.

Thanks!



** * * **


----------

